# Kaufberatung Gaming-Notebook



## jipijon (29. September 2011)

Hallo,
Ich bin nun schon länger auf der Suche nach einem Laptop. Er soll als Desktop-Erstaz dienen.
Also es sollte Der neue Intel Quad Core I7 drin sein.Die Grafikkarte sollte im High end bereich liegen(siehe:Grafikkarten Vergleiche und Tests auf notebookjournal.de). Also die Leitung ist das wichtigste. Das Notebook sollte BF3 usw. flüssig spielen (ich weiß das es erst am 27.Oktober herauskommt).Der Bildschirm sollte im bereich 17 zoll sein. Und es muss ein Full-HD Bildschirm sein. 3D ist mir nicht so wichtig kann aber ruhig dabei sein muss aber nicht.
Anschlüsse:
HDMI
Bluray
USB 3.0
Bluetooth
Webcam

Ich habe ein Budget von 1700€.
Das Gewicht ist mir eigentlich egal (es darf also auch ein Schwergewicht sein).

Danke im Voraus
jipijon


----------



## R@ven (29. September 2011)

Hi ich hab mir vor kurzen das hier geholt: XMX Gaming Notebook G90 GTX 560 by: XMX - XMX Gaming Shop 

Kann nur sagen Top Notebook. Leistung satt und sollte auch alles bieten was du brauchst und es ist frei konfigurierbar. Grafikkarten mäßig kannste da da stärkste auswählen was es gibt würde dir aufjedenfall zur 6990m raten die hatt die selbe Leistung wie die Gtx 580m ist aber deutlich günstiger.

Allerdings hab ich auch gesehen das die AMD Karten momentan in BC3 etwas hinter Nvidia liegen da musst du dann selbst entscheiden ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt. Mehr Leistung sollte aber in diesen Preisbereich kaum möglich sein. Wenn man noch mehr Leistung will bräuchte man nen 18 Zoller von Alienware mit 2 Grafikkarten aber der startet schon mit Grundaustattung bei 2000€.

Zur Leistung kann ich sagen das fast alle Games auf maximalen einstellungen laufen die einzigen beiden Games wo ich Grafik nen bisschen runterschrauben musste sind Crysis 2 von "Ultra" auf "Extreme" und Metro 2033 von "Sehr Hoch" auch "Hoch" ansonsten alles an wie DX11 Modus bei beiden Games und mit HD Texturen bei Crysis 2.

Es gibt auch noch andere Anbieter von dieser Art Notebooks da zahlt man aber etwas mehr wie Hawkforce, Deviltech, mysn usw.


----------



## Yozora (29. September 2011)

R@ven schrieb:


> Hi ich hab mir vor kurzen das hier geholt: XMX Gaming Notebook G90 GTX 560 by: XMX - XMX Gaming Shop


 
Gehört XMX nicht zu "one" ? Hatte mich mal vor Jahren für ein PC-System von denen interessiert (hießen damals noch lahoo) und hab da teilweise erschreckende Erfahrungsberichte gelesen, sollen sehr unzuverlässig sein.


----------



## jipijon (29. September 2011)

Hallo R@ven,

Kenne das G90 habe aber nur schlechtes darüber gehört. Kannst du noch etwas mehr darüber berichten wie Bildschirmhelligkeit und so und wie das notebook beim gaming ist und welche spiele.

Danke


----------



## Ashton (29. September 2011)

Geizhalz ist dein Freund.
Für die Graka hast ja deine Liste als Hilfe.


----------



## R@ven (29. September 2011)

Ja die gehören zu "ONE". Hab auch diese Berichte gesehen aber diese sind nicht mehr wirklich aktuell der Shop ist inzwischen schon unter neuer Leitung und bietet nun auch Garantie an und nicht nur Gewährleistung.

Ich persönlich hatte zumindest bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme gehabt und es ist alles ohne Probleme abgelaufen. Aber es gibt ja auch noch andere Shops die auch diese Art von Notebooks anbieten nur fand ich den günstigen Preis dort einfach super


----------



## jipijon (29. September 2011)

Danke Ashton,
Ich finde das Asus G74sx ganz gut hat jemand erfahrungen damit gemach???
Und was haltet ihr vom Toshiba Qosmio X770-107?
Oder XMG P701?


----------



## R@ven (29. September 2011)

Also bin jetzt kein Bildschirm Fachman aber ich find die Helligkeit völlig ausreichen wenn man sich jetzt nich in die pralle Sonne setzt vorallem da meins ein Glare Display hatt das aber nur leicht spiegelt. 
Beim Bildschirm ist auch immer das Problem das immer andere verbaut werden je nachdem was der Hersteller vefügbar hatt. Laut Windows ist bei mir ein HannStar HSD173PUW1 Display verbaut was hier mal in einem anderen Notebook getestet wurde und ne sehr gute Bewertung gekriegt hatt: AnandTech.com - ASUS G73Jh: Today's Top Gaming Laptop

Hm und zu dem Games, da laufen wiegesagt alle mit max Grafikeinstellungen aus Metro 2033 und Crysis 2. Ich Spiel z.B. noch BC2, AvP, Just Cause 2, Starcraft 2, Dirt 2 um mal die grafikmäßig anspruchsvolleren Titel zu nennen.

Auch find ich die Bildqualität beim spielen sehr gut was vielleicht auch an der hohen Auflösung und dem Glare Display liegt. Zumindest find ich es deutlich schärfer als bei meinem 27 Zoller Monitor, was auch klar ist da beide die selbe auflösung haben^^

Achja @jipijon: Das XMG P701 ist das selbe Notebook wie das XMX G90 basieren beide auf dem Clevo P170HM.

Edit2: Das Toshiba Qosmio X770-107 / Asus G74sx haben eine Gtx 560m verbaut die grade mal die hälfte der Leistung einer 6990m hat, deswegen wollt ich auch unbedingt dieses Notebook weil es mir vor allem und maximale Gaming Performance ging.


----------



## jipijon (29. September 2011)

Ist also auch das Gehuse gleich kann man auf den Bildern nicht erkennen.
Wie viel USB 3.0 Ports hatt es denn


----------



## R@ven (29. September 2011)

Das Gehäuse hat 2 USB 3.0 Ports.


----------



## jipijon (29. September 2011)

Ich glaube ich nehme entweder das One G90 oder das Xmg p701


----------



## R@ven (29. September 2011)

Das ist eine gute Wahl damit haste dann wirklich maximale Performance, da kommt kein Notebook von Asus oder anderen Anbietern ran, weil die einfach nicht diese leistungsstarken Grafikkarten verbauen können und maximal ne Gtx 560m drinnen haben.

Könntest dir noch andere Anbieter wie "Deviltech" mit der "Fragbook DTX" oder "Hawkforce" mit dem "DragonP170HM" ankucken, die basieren auch auf diesem Clevo Modell und unterscheiden sich meist etwas im Preis und Garantie Leistungen sowie dem verbauten Display.


----------



## Ashton (29. September 2011)

Willst du unbedingt ein Gaming-Notebook?
Mit PC ~850 und Subnotebook ~400 kommst du günstiger weg und hast mehr Leistung.
Sonst Schenker macht sehr gute Notebooks und Nvidia ist bisher immer besser für Battlefieldspiele gewesen.
Für BF3 Beta siehts beim Desktop-PC so aus.


----------



## jipijon (29. September 2011)

Ok ich nehme das G90 oder das P701 
Thread kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## jipijon (29. September 2011)

Noch mal Hallo R@ven,
Habe mich für das One G90 entschieden da das Xmg 200€ teurer war meine Konfiguration:
I7-2760QM
Radeon HD 6990m
8GB Ram
500GB Festplatte  (wird später mit einer SSD aufgerüstet)
Wireless LAN Killer Wireless-N 1102 2x2 Wifi Module
Blu-Ray Brenner
Windows 7 HP 64Bit
24 Monate Garantie+ 24 Monate Pick-Up & Return
1738,91 						€ die 38€
Habe aber noch ein paar fragen:
-wie ist die handballenauflage da sie auf dem bild wie aus glas aussieht
-wie ist das touchpad sieht auch wie glas aus
-ist das gehäuse robust
-wie ist die tatatur
-hat die tastatur eine beleuchtung
-Wie ist der sound laut oder eher leise
-qualität der lautsprecher

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten


----------



## R@ven (29. September 2011)

Die Handballenauflage besteht aus Aluminum und das Touchpad aus Kunstoff. Das Gehäuse würde ich als robust bezeichen die Oberseite mit Display ist auch aus ALuminum und die Unterseite aus Plastik.

Die Tastatur ist nicht beleuchtet und die Tasten haben einen leichten Abstand zueinander wodurch das Tippen wesentlich leichter geht. 

Zum Sound kann ich sagen das dieser für ein Notebook richtig gut ist zumindest hab ich schon mal ein anderes gehöhrt und dagegen ist der Sound richtig klasse und kommt schön rüber bei Games. Auch ist die Lautstärke sehr hoch hab diese bei Games meist auf 65% für Normale Laustärke.


----------

